# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  CHISTES

## Dantestorm

He pensado que podemos iniciar una cadena con algunos chistes que sepamos para reírnos un rato todos.

P.D:Los chistes no deben ser ni XENOFOBOS, ni FASCISTAS, ni RACISTAS, ni nada parecido. Todos con todos, Ok?

Empiezo yo:

_Mamá, mamá, me he tragado el tocadiscos, y no me _ha pasado nada, no me ha pasado nada,no me ha pasado nada_...

¿Porqué los de lepe al cerrar la puerta se tiran un pedo? Para echar el *pestillo*.

_Jaimíto, dime una palabra que tenga la M.
_Sartén.
_Jaimito, sartén no lleva la M.
_Si, en el mango.

Le dice la profesora a Jaimito:
_Si yo digo _fui rica_, es tiempo pasado, pero si digo _soy hermosa_, ¿qué es?
_*Exceso de imaginación.*

_¿Como mató David a Goliat?
_Con una moto.
_¿No será con una honda?
_Ah, pero, ¿había que decir la marca?

No se me ocurrían más, ya pondré.

----------


## ganu

Esta era una chica a la que su madre le dijo antes de ir a una fiesta: "Cuando un chico se te acerque y quiera algo más, tú le preguntas, ¿Qué nombre vamos a ponerle a nuestro bebé? , y eso lo asustará".

Y con eso, se fue a la fiesta. En la fiesta, uno de lo chicos empezó a bailar con ella y, poco a poco, a besarla y acariciarla. Ella le preguntó, ¿Qué nombre vamos a ponerle a nuestro bebé?. El chico inventó una excusa y desapareció. 

Un poco después, la misma escena volvió a suceder: otro chico empezó a besarle el cuello, los hombros... y cuando ella le preguntó por el nombre del bebé, el chico se fue a otro lado. 

Más tarde, otro chico la invitó a dar un paseo y, después de unos minutos, empezó a besarla y a meterle mano y ella le preguntó,¿Qué nombre vamos a ponerle a nuestro bebé?. Él seguía besándola y empezó a quitarle la ropa. ¿Qué nombre vamos a ponerle a nuestro bebé?, volvió a preguntar ella. Él se despelotó y empezó a hacerle el amor y ella volvió a preguntarle,¿¿¿¿¿¿¿Qué nombre vamos a ponerle a nuestro bebé :Confused: ?!!!!. Cuando terminó, él se sacó el condón lleno, le hizo un par de nudos y le dijo: Si logra salir de aquí... ?? ponle David Copperfield!!.

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

Un señor llama al telepizza:

-Dependienta: Buenas tardes, ¿qué desea?
-Señor: Magdalenas, no te jode 

 :Lol:

----------


## queco

Entra un señor a una farmacia:

-Buenas ¿tiene pastillas para la envidia?

-Claro


-¡Que cab**n!

----------


## Dantestorm

> Un señor llama al telepizza:
> 
> -Dependienta: Buenas tardes, ¿qué desea?
> -Señor: Magdalenas, no te jode


Ese lo oí yo en loquendo...  :Smile1:   :Smile1:   :Smile1:  .

Aver, que van más.

Entra un tio en un puticlub con 5 euros, y le pregunta a la dependienta:
_Por cinco euros, ¿qué me hacéis?
_La sevillana.
_¿Y eso que es?
_Usted se la machaca, y nosotras tocamos las palmas.

_¿Como se llama usted?
_A...a...alb...alb...a...a...alber...alber...alt..  .albert...Alberto R...r...ru...rui...r...ru...Ruiz M...m...man...m...manc...mach...ma...manch...m...M  anchego.
_¿Es usted tartamudo?
_No, lo era mi padre, y el apuntador, un cabronazo.

_Cariño, ¿qué hay de cenar?
_Mierda con cebolla.
_Joder, joder...¡¡¡que asco me da la cebolla!!!

----------


## Stuard_Marshall

-Mama, mama!  de mayor quiero ser...
-Calla hijo que tienes cancer!



-Mama, mama el abuelo no megusta
-Pues apartalo y comete solo las patatas



esto era un hombre tan deasgraciao, tan desgraciao, tan desgraciao, que se sento en un pajar, y se pincho con la aguja

----------


## keko

Va San Pedro dando un paseo y aparece JesuCristo resucitado:

SP: Maestro! Que sorpresa! Como lo ha hecho!
JC: No puedo contartelo, solo quiero informarme que tal os va por aquí.
SP: Bien maestro, bien, ahora iba a tomarme unas cervezas con los demás al Calvario.
JC: Pues ten cuidado que allí te clavan.

----------


## juanvivo

Era tan feo que lo dejaron en un bosque y los lobos hacian candelas para que no se acercara...

----------


## Stuard_Marshall

esto es una niña manca que va a una heladeria...

- Señor, me pone un helado?
- De que lo quieres? Nata? Fresa?
- Me da igual, se me va a caer....

----------


## Blakito

> esto es una niña manca que va a una heladeria...
> 
> - Señor, me pone un helado?
> - De que lo quieres? Nata? Fresa?
> - Me da igual, se me va a caer....


La niña era un poco....no sé, si sabe que se le va a caer, ¿para qué lo pide?.

Los mancos me parece que tienen una mano "dañada", pero la otra.... :roll:.

No me ha hecho ninguna gracia el chiste.

El segundo de Dantestorm me parece buenísimo, y el de Keko también me gustó mucho. 

Un poco malo:
Primer acto: Un elefante tocando la guitarra eléctrica.
Segundo acto: Un hipopótamo tocando la batería.
Tercer acto: Un rinoceronte cantando rock.
¿Cómo se llama la obra?
Rock pesado.

 :Lol:   :Lol:  
Un amigo le dice a otro:
Oye Juan, ¿sabes tú qué es "noventa y nueve tac"?
Mmm, no sé Pedro, ¿qué es?
Piénsalo, "noventa y nueve tac", "noventa y nueve tac".
No sé, ¿qué es?
Pues un ciempiés con una pata de madera.

Hay hombres más vagos que los reyes magos que trabajan una vez al año y es mentira.

----------


## ganu

¿Por qué a Michael Jackson le llaman negro con puntillo?
Porque es casi blanco   :Lol:  

¿Cuál es la diferencia entre un violonchelo y un ataúd? 
En el ataúd, el muerto está dentro.

Dos músicos en la cama:
- "Cariño, me haces un Re-La-Mi-do"
- "Si-Mi-Sol"

----------


## ganu

- Era un músico tan desafinado, que cuando se desmayaba no volvía en SI, volvía en LA sostenido.

 - Estás en una habitación con Bin Laden, Adolf Hitler y Kenny G. Tienes un arma, pero sólo dos balas. ¿Qué haces?
Disparar a Kenny G dos veces...para estar seguro.

 - Un guitarrista entra en un baño público y el encargado  le pregunta: ¿Necesita papel? ¡No hombre!, yo cago de memoria

----------


## chikilint

-Hola, me llamo Juan, ¿Y tu?
-Yo no.

----------


## Stuard_Marshall

-Tio! tengo un vecino que esta loco...  a las 5 de la mañana se pone a dar golpes a la pared...
- Y tu no llamas a la policia?
- No!
- Y entonces que haces??
- Na! Seguir tocando la bateria.

----------


## ElGranDantón

Stuard, por tu lista de chistes sin ningún valor moral, deberían expulsarte definitivamente del foro. Pero como yo no pongo las normas.. Nos aguantaremos.

----------


## eidanyoson

Año cero;

 Cristo cae de la cruz.

 Inventa la hostia. 




(es que en el lenguaje oral no hay faltas...)

----------


## ignoto

Dos puntualizaciones.
-El año cero NO ha existido nunca. Del 1 antes de Cristo pasamos al año 1. Por eso el último año del siglo XX fué el 2000 y el primer año del siglo XXI fué el 2001 (eso para los que celebraron el fin de siglo un año antes de hora).
-Si cristo nació el año 1...difícilmente pudo inventar nada el año cero...si hubiera existido dicho año.

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  


¿A que soy temible y aterrador como un omaller en calzoncillos?

----------


## eidanyoson

Vale, Año 34. (editado, así no hay manera de contar chistes..)

 Pero l¡uf! el irlandés en calzoncillos, sólo de pensarlo, se me ha revuelto el estómago...  :roll: 

 Aunque, pensándolo bien, no sé si es peor un Ignoto con la perilla rasurada...  :roll:

----------


## ElGranDantón

Sería año 34, ¿no?   :Wink:

----------


## queco

Año 34, momento de la última cena, hora de los postres.

Llega Judas con su bolsita de coca, su bandejita de plata, y prepara 13 filas. Todas iguales en longitud, todas iguales en grosor. Tras la maniobra se dirige al maestro, y haciendo un rulo con un billete de 20 sestercios y le dice: Maestro, ya que nos has invitado a la cena, haz tú los honores:

Y Jesús, toma el rulo, y justo cuando se dispone a hacer los honores, siente un ligero picorcillo en la naríz y estornuda como nadie habia estornudado en mucho tiempo, haciendo volar todo el contenido de la bandeja, provocando una neblina en el salón.


Los apóstoles se quedan todos mirando  estupefactos y Judas con un cabreo monumental dice : Qué ¿es o no es para matarlo?

----------


## ARENA

A bordo de un avión Boeing 747, 348 pasajeros y a punto de despegar, el Capitán Galdós comienza a hablar por el altavoz su acostumbrada rutina:
Estimados pasajeros:

Bienvenidos a bordo, les habla el capitán Galdós del vuelo 888 con destino a la ciudad de Madrid.

El tiempo estimado de vuelo será de 5 horas con 50 minutos, les recordamos que este es un vuelo de no fumar, y les solicitamos abrocharse sus inturones,etc., etc., etc.

Terminado el discurso de bienvenida, el piloto olvida desconectar el altavoz y  dirigiéndose a su copiloto dice:

Apenas ponga el piloto automático, me echo una cagada y luego me tiro a la azafata.

Al escuchar el comentario, la azafata se lanza como un rayo a la cabina para avisarle al capitán Galdós de que desconecte el altavoz, cuando de pronto una viejita que se encontraba en un asiento delantero del pasillo, le mete el bastón entre las piernas tumbándola al suelo.

Desconcertada la azafata se vuelve hacia la viejita con cara de signo de interrogación, a lo que la anciana le dice:

Quieta pedazo de P.U.T.A, primero déjalo que cague.

----------


## ganu

Según se cuenta, la Familia Real tiene por costumbre, después de la cena, jugar a las adivinanzas, bajo la dirección de Doña Sofía.

Sofía: Bien, vamos a empezar el juego. Primera adivinanza: larga y afilada cual estilete, por la punta saca y mete, y por detrás lleva el ojete. 

Leti: Eso debe ser una p****, ¿no?

Sofía: Por Dios, es una aguja. Felipe, el bolso de la señora que doña Letizia se va. 

Felipe: Mamá, discúlpala que ella no entiende de protocolo. Poco a poco irá aprendiendo.

Sofía: Está bien, le daré otra oportunidad. Segunda adivinanza: Grande y blanca la quisiera, que entre las piernas no me cupiera. 

Leti: Eso sí es una p****, ¿no?

Sofía: ¡Por todos los Santos! Es una yegua. Felipe, el bolso de la señora que doña Letizia se va. 

Felipe: Mamá, por favor, discúlpala, que viene de TVE y allí son muy blasfemos. Dale otra oportunidad. 

Sofía: Está bien. La última, pero ninguna más. Tercera adivinanza: Cimbel matutino, con forma de pepino, que por delante escupe gotas y por detrás le cuelgan dos pelotas.

Leti: Felipe, dame el bolso, ¡pero eso es una p**** como una olla!

----------


## ganu

Un gallego entra a un prostíbulo y pregunta:
- Ey Hombre!, ¿cuánto cuesta una prostituta?
- Depende del tiempo.
- Bueno... supongamos que llueve...


Esto son dos amigos que llevan mucho tiempo sin verse. Y le dice uno al otro: 
-Hola Pepe, ¿dónde vas? 
-A Galicia. 
-¿A Galicia, o para Galicia? 
-¡Qué mas dará chico! 
-No, porque si vas a Galicia es para quedarte y si vas para Galicia es para volver. 
-Pues chico, no se si mandarte a la mierda o para la mierda.


Un alemán, un francés y un gallego, fueron condenados a muerte en la misma prisión y para el mismo dia y hora. Siguiendo la costumbre del lugar se les permitió escojer, justo antes de morir, una de tres posibles formas de ejecución:

1. TIRO EN LA NUCA, para una muerte rápida.
2. DECAPITACIÓN, para una muerte no tan rápida
3. INYECCIÓN CON EL VIRUS DEL SIDA, para una muerte realmente lenta.

El turno de escojer fue por orden alfabético segun el gentilicio: alemán, frances y gallego (A-F-G), así que le tocó escoger primero al alemán.

Sin dudar un segundo, dijo: ''Tirro en la nuca'', y lo recibio al momento. Al instante murio.

El frances, de ideas realistas trasnochadas y admirador de María Antonieta, Sara Bernard y Napoleón, escogió la decapitación. Y enseguida lo subieron a la guillotina y le cortaron la cabeza.

Cuando los guardias se dirigieron al gallego, no pudieron menos que asombrarse al verlo en el suelo retorcido de risa. Tanto se reía que apenas pudo balbucear:
''A mi denme la inyección del SIDA''.
Y bueno, un par de verdugos lo complacieron. Pero entonces el gallego se rió aún más y con mas fuerza, y para más asombro de sus verdugos pidió que le pusieran más de lo mismo.
Lo hicieron, y el gallego ya casi que se moría de la risa.
Intrigados, los verdugos le preguntaron que le hacía tanta gracia, a lo que el gallego, entre carcajadas, les respondio: ''Ostias, que imbeciles sois, llevo puesto un condón!!!!!!!!!''.


Entra un gallego en una pajarería:
-¿Tienen loriños?
-Pues claro, loriño blanco, loriño multicolor, ...
-¿Y periquitiños?
-Naturalmente, periquitiño del monte, periquitiño del valle, ...
-¿Y papagallos?
-En caja y al contado, por favor.


Un inglés, un francés y un gallego, discutiendo sobre que lengua es la más dificil.
(F) Pues el francés es muy difícil porque se escribe "PAIN" y suena "PEN".
(I) El inglés si que es difícil, porque se escribe "WINDOWS" y suena "GUINDOUS".
(G) !Pues el gallego si que es difícil! Porque se escribe "GAITA" y suena "PIRURIIII, PIRURIIII..."


Se encuentran dos paisanos de la ría, y le pregunta uno al otro:
-¡Eh! ¿Y como le pusiste a tu barca nueva?
-Pues la he llamado "Que reme cristo"
-¡Carallo! ¡Eso esta mal! ¡Eso es blasfemia! Podías haber elegido cualquier nombre de mujer, más bonito. Como por ejemplo: Maruxiña, o Remedios...
-¡Pueso eso mismo, que más da, "que reme dios" o "que reme cristo"!


[Solo para gallegos]
Esto es un gallego que llega a Nueva York y al ser los hoteles muy caros decide dormir en Central Park. A la mañana siguiente al despertar le dice un policia americano que lo ve: 
-Hello? 
A lo que responde el gallego: 
-Jelar non jelou ¡PERO FIXO UN FRIO DE CARALLO!


Estaban un francés, un italiano y un gallego.

Salta el francés: ¿cuál es la flor más apreciada en el lugar donde vivis?
Italiano: la margarita
Francés: yo la margarita me la restriego por el culo.

Italiano: y la vuestra?
Francés: la rosa
Italiano: pues yo esa me la restriego por el culo.

Francés: y la tuya gallego?
Gallego: la mía la flor del tojo y a ver quien se la restriega por el culo!


[OFF-TOPIC] a los gallegos del foro, habeis visto el anuncio de "vivamos como gallegos", ¡es buenisimo!!!

----------


## Stuard_Marshall

Un ladrón le grita a otro, en medio de un asalto:
- ¡Viene la policía!
- ¿Y ahora qué hacemos?
- ¡Saltemos por la ventana!
- ¡Pero si estamos en el piso 13!
- ¡Este no es momento para supersticiones!


Nose que tienen mis chistes de malo (alomejor la gracia) pero no incumplo ninguna norma...

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Me abada de llegar este y es muy bueno




> En 2004 se celebró una carrera de remo entre empleados de una empresa 
> japonesa y de otra española. Se dio la salida y los japoneses empezaron 
> a destacar desde el primer momento, llegando a la meta con una hora de 
> ventaja sobre el equipo español.
> 
> 
> La dirección de la empresa española analizó las causas de tan amarga 
> derrota y advirtió que el equipo japonés estaba compuesto por 10 remeros 
> y un jefe de equipo, mientras que la tripulación española la componían 
> ...

----------


## ElGranDantón

> Año 34, momento de la última cena, hora de los postres.
> 
> Llega Judas con su bolsita de coca, su bandejita de plata, y prepara 13 filas. Todas iguales en longitud, todas iguales en grosor. Tras la maniobra se dirige al maestro, y haciendo un rulo con un billete de 20 sestercios y le dice: Maestro, ya que nos has invitado a la cena, haz tú los honores:
> 
> Y Jesús, toma el rulo, y justo cuando se dispone a hacer los honores, siente un ligero picorcillo en la naríz y estornuda como nadie habia estornudado en mucho tiempo, haciendo volar todo el contenido de la bandeja, provocando una neblina en el salón.
> 
> 
> Los apóstoles se quedan todos mirando  estupefactos y Judas con un cabreo monumental dice : Qué ¿es o no es para matarlo?


Con este chiste gané yo un festival en Alzira (Valencia). Eso sí, se nota que gana cuando es contado oralmente. Eso sí, yo lo alargo muuuucho más y cambio alguna cosilla. Me encanta, siempre me reiré con este chiste jaja.

----------


## popt

Os mando el "Folleto de urgencia para conocer al aborigen madrileño": 

1. Madrileño: dícese de aquél que nace, vive o tapea (que eso sí es vivir) en la Región de MadriZ, sin discriminación de raza, sexo, religión o signo del RH. 

2. Uno es de MadriZ sea de donde sea dentro de la Comunidad de MadriZ. Ya, ya sabemos que si eres de Hospitalet no eres de Barcelona. Pero aquí eres de MadriZ tanto si naces en Guadalix de la Sierra como si vives en Móstoles. Eres de MadriZ y punto. 

3. Debido al anterior punto 2, la expresión "ir al pueblo" no es una frase despreciativa tintada de centralismo. El significado es "irse de vacaciones o pasar un fin de semana en el lugar de procedencia de la familia". Aunque tú sigas siendo de MadriZ, tus padres y hermanos pueden ser de cualquier otro sitio. Los pobres. 

4. Es AB-SO-LU-TA-MEN-TE falso que MadriZ no tenga playa. Si no, visitad Torrevieja o Benidorm cualquier verano o puente. 

5. La expresión "está ahí al lado" se traduce por "está a 20 minutos en coche o 45 andando". Pero bueno, ¿tú sabes lo grande que es MadriZ ¿No e digo que la playa la tenemos en Torrevieja! 

6. Cuando vamos de visita a vuestras encantadoras ciudades provincianas y os preguntamos si el chorizo que estamos comiendo es de matanza y en realidad es Campofrío, no hagáis chistes sobre el asunto. Ya nos gustaría veros a vosotros en el metro. 

7. Se pongan como se pongan los bilbaínos, el metro de MadriZ es el más bonito de España. Y esas caracolas que tienen en Bilbao de diseño en las entradas del metro son como "esa caseta del perro con flores donde guardan cuadros": una horterada. (Los vagones pintados por os grafitteros son arte urbano de vanguardia, no te amuela...) 

8. En MadriZ Ruiz Gallardón es el Bueno. Álvarez del Manzano es el Malo. Y Feo no hay porque en MadriZ somos todos muy guapos. 

9. No critiques a los madrileños acusándolos de que se van todos los fines de semana de la ciudad porque no la aguantan. No, los que se van los fines de semana son los que NO SON DE MADRIZ y vuelven a su casa. Los madrileños salimos en puentes; los dos días del fin de semana no nos dan para alcanzar los confines de MadriZ y volver. 

10.- Un madrileño de verdad se come las preposiciones al decir los nombres de los lugares de la Capital. No "quedé en la Plaza de Castilla", sino "quedé en PlazaCastilla". No "voy al Puente de Segovia", sino "voy al PuenteSegovia". 

11.- Nota mínima de camuflaje: practica el leísmo y el laísmo. Es difícil, pero es la única manera de parecer de MadriZ o de cerca de MadriZ. "No le hay", "ya se LE di", "LA dije que viniera", "LA compré unas flores" son expresiones con las que nadie te mirará raro en MadriZ. 

12.- Al madrileño le gusta conducir. No es que todos tengan coche, ni carnet, ni mucho menos un Audi, pero al madrileño le gusta conducir y lo hace que te cagas. El asistente sonoro de aparcamiento que se incluye en coches de gama alta fue inventado por un madrileño, porque aquí, en MadriZ, aparcamos de oído. También conducimos al rebufo del de delante para reducir el consumo de combustible, en plan ecologista. 

13.- Si quieres probar "peJcao freJco, freJco" vente a MadriZ. En la capital se vende el pescado más fresco de toda España y os jodéis porque es así. (Y el mas caro, pero no nos importa porque no somos catalanes). 

14.- Ni Picos, ni los Pirineos, ni leches: Si tienes tiempo para hacer una excursión, te vas a la sierra. ¿Cómo que a qué sierra?¿Pero tú eres tonto o qué? A la sierra. 

15.- Los de MadriZ son la gente más internacional que existe. Estés donde estés, por ejemplo en Tokio, si te encuentras con uno de MadriZ y le preguntas "¿de dónde eres?", invariablemente responderá: "¡De aquí, de MadriZ!" 

ESTOS QUINCE criterios se resumen en dos: 

1/ Uno. 
y 2/ Dos.

----------


## Ricky Berlin

*Customer:* "I want to download the Internet. Do I need a bigger hard disk?" 

 [/b]

----------


## keko

Chistes de mi infancia:



El niño que va a la madre...

- Mamá! Mamá! Los pedos pesan?
- No
- Entonces me he cagao...


------------------------------------------------------------

Una señora que tiene un perro que se llama Mistetas y va a la compra y lo engancha en un arbolito a la puerta del mercado, al salir no lo ve por ningún sitio y le pregunta al guarda de seguridad:

- Oiga, ha visto a Mistetas?
- No, pero me gustaría verlas.

----------


## shark

jamás pense que alquien pudiera volver a contar lo del perro "mistetas".... que valor... 8-)

----------


## Triple H

Sales minerales. No, hoy estoy castigada

Simple, malo y rápido, y aún asi hay quien se ha reido cuando lo conté, incomprensible.

----------


## Patito

Competición internacional de piragüismo. Sobre un puente, un grupo de gente.

Al pasar un piragüista, los del puente empiezan a gritar:
"Cabr*n, Hijo de fruta, malpari*o!!!"
El competidor mira hacia arriba, se encoge de hombros y sigue remando.

Al cabo del rato, pasa otro, y los del puente, igual:
"Inútil, desgraciao, mamonazo!!!"
El piragüista se encoge también de hombros, y sigue remando.

Y pasa otro más. Los del puente, gritando insultos como posesos.
Y el competidor, que se encoge de hombros y sigue.

Y así pasan 5 ó 6...

Cuando pasa el séptimo, los del puente vuelven a desgañitarse a insultos.
El piragüista mira hacia arriba, enfadado, y contesta:
"¡Tu pu*a madre!"
Los del puente, contentos, gritan a coro:
"¡Ése es! ¡ES-PA-ÑA, ES-PA-ÑA!!!"

----------


## magikko

Un ladrón le dice a su victima:
Esto es un asalto, ¡deme todo su dinero!-
¡Óigame usted no sabe con quien se esta metiendo!, ¡soy un político muy influyente!-
En ese caso, ¡devuélvame todo mi dinero!-


Erase una vez que Pepito se puso a vender huevos dentro de una iglesia:
¡Huevos, huevos, a 10 pesos cada uno!
Y el padre muy molesto grita:
¡Saquen a ese niño de los huevos!
Y Pepito asustado le dice:
¡Padre, mejor de la orejita!



Estaban dos hombres en el cielo y uno le pregunta al otro:
¿Y tu de qué moriste?
Congelado, ¿Y tú? 
De la risa.
¿Cómo que de la risa?
Sí, es que yo pensaba que mi esposa me estaba engañando con otro hombre, entonces un día le dije que iba a salir por 2 días, pero cuando me fui, regresé ese mismo día para ver si la atrapaba con el otro hombre. Cuando llegué, busqué por toda la casa y no encontré a ningún hombre. Dándome cuenta del error que había cometido empecé a reír y reír hasta que morí. 
¡Bruto, si hubieras buscado en la nevera nos hubiéramos salvado los dos!

----------


## keko

Un hombre que va a la fruteria:

- A cuanto está la uva?
- A balambambú.

(Espero que alguien lo pille, por muy malo que sea)

PD: Shark, el de "mistetas" es mítico.

----------


## Ricky Berlin

> Un hombre que va a la fruteria:
> 
> - A cuanto está la uva?
> - A balambambú.
> 
> (Espero que alguien lo pille, por muy malo que sea)
> 
> PD: Shark, el de "mistetas" es mítico.


Sorry, en catalan es mejor

- ¿A cuant va la uva?
- A balambambú.

----------


## Patito

Esto es Ignoto el Aterrador, que llega a San Sebastián de los Reyes para el congreso de magia infantil. Llega con un cocodrilo. Cuando los demás magos le preguntan, temiendo ya la respuesta, siendo Ignoto, éste les dice que es un cocodrilo que ha conseguido amaestrar, pero que no ha conseguido encontrarle la utilidad para magia infantil. Entonces a Ignoto se le ocurre una idea:
"Vamos a hacer una cosa: yo os muestro lo que le he enseñado al cocodrilo, y podemos hacer un brainstorming, ¿no?"
Todos los magos asienten, supongo que más acojonados por si alguien intenta llevarle la contraria que por las ganas de ver lo que hace el cocodrilo.
De pronto Ignoto se sube a una mesa, saca del bolsillo una varita mágica, se baja los pantalones y silba. Automáticamente el cocodrilo se pone de pie sobre su cola, se acerca a Ignoto y se la empieza a ch*par. De pronto Ignoto el Aterrador, con la varita en la mano, le suelta un buen golpe al cocodrilo, el cual suelta lo que tenía y se vuelve a quedar tranquilo en el suelo. Todos los magos se quedan alucinados, boquiabiertos, obnubilados... Rompen en un aplauso al ver lo bien amaestrado que está el cocodrilo.
Entonces Ignoto se dirige a los que estaban mirando y les dice:
"¿Alguien quiere probar?"
Todo el mundo se queda en silencio, y de pronto se ve una chistera que se acerca desde el fondo de la sala. Al llegar a primera fila, abriéndose paso entre todos los magos que había, aparece O'Maller debajo de la chistera, y con voz ténue y un poco atemorizada dice:
"Yo quiero probar, pero no me pegues demasiado fuerte..."

----------


## Stuard_Marshall

JAJAAAAAAAAAJAJAJAJAJAJAAAAAAAAJJAJAJAJAJAJAJJAAAA  AAJAJAJA  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  


que bueno el chiste....!!

----------


## Jorlando

Bueno, por petición popular en otro hilo, ahí va uno. El que esté comiendo un bocadillo, que lo suelte. Y al que le parezca repulsivo, insisto, me lo han pedido:

Dos amigos, llamémosles Manolo y Juan, se encuentran tras varios años sin verse. Es notorio que Juan era un misógino empedernido y detestaba la institución del matrimonio. Por eso Manolo se lleva una gran sorpresa cuando Juan le cuenta que lleva casi un año casado.

-Pero… ¿qué me dices, hombre? ¿Tú, casado? Macho, tiene que haberte dado muy fuerte para casarte. Seguro que tu mujer es una hembra espectacular que tú siempre has sido muy epicúreo para estas cosas.

- En absoluto. Es terriblemente fea. Tiene la cara llena de granos, y muchos de ellos supuran pus a menudo. Por otra parte, tiene la piel roída por una erisipela atroz, que ha producido marcas enrojecidas por diversas partes de su cuerpo, especialmente en los genitales. Un paquete de almorranas cuelga del agujero de su culo. Es bizca y le faltan casi todos los dientes. Los pocos que le quedan están carcomidos por la caries. Apenas tiene pelo, salvo unos pocos hilillos grasientos situados en el cogote.

- Joer, vaya espectáculo. ¿Y una mujer así es interesante en la cama?

- Para nada. No es ya que sea fea. Es que no me acuesto con ella. Piqué en la noche de bodas, pero es horrible. Es como hacerlo con un cadáver. No se mueve en absoluto, salvo echarte su pútrido aliento encima, similar al olor de un cadáver en descomposición. Por otra parte, en el interior de su sexo se acumulan extrañas costras, que producen en mi pene irritaciones, como si restregase mi glande contra papel de lija. Le pedí sexo oral el primer día, y casi me la arranca a mordiscos. Además, parece ser que sólo consigue llegar al orgasmo exigiéndome determinados tipos innobles de sexualidad que no he visto ni en las obras más delirantes del Marqués de Sade.

- Bueno, hombre, lo importante es que sea buena chica.

- Es una peligrosa mujer, falsa y desleal. Critica a todos los vecinos y por culpa de ella me quieren echar de mi casa los de la comunidad de vecinos. El otro día vino el cartero a traer la correspondencia y aún no sé el motivo pero ella le agredió. Tengo una denuncia del servicio de correos por agresión a un funcionario. Me falsifica la declaración de Hacienda poniendo datos falsos, exclusivamente para putearme, y encima lo hace mal, para que en Hacienda se den cuenta. Precisamente la semana que viene me van a hacer una inspección y aún no sé qué contar. Cuando por la mañana voy al  trabajo, se asoma a la ventana y me insulta, a voces para que lo oigan todos los vecinos. Hijoputa, cabronazo, mal hombre, impotente de mierda. Cosas así.

-Menudo elemento. Al menos seguro que sabe cocinar de maravilla.

- No pruebo lo que ella cocina. Como casi siempre en el restaurante de debajo de mi casa. Ella cocina de pena. El otro día hizo un arroz y no sé exactamente qué le echó, pero creo que en un momento dado, algunos de los granos de arroz tenían patas y se movían por el plato. También había algo extraño allí, que se retorcía y gritaba cuando lo pinchabas con el tenedor. El otro día me hizo unos huevos fritos, y esperó deliberadamente a que los huevos estuviesen podridos para dármelos. Tiene la manía de estornudar en mi plato, soltando un cargamento de mocos verdes en mi comida. Luego se descojona de la risa, haciéndome creer que es gelatina. Además tiene la costumbre de ir al baño y no lavarse las manos al cocinar. Me da bastante asco.

- Entonces, ¿es también una mujer sucia?

- Por supuesto que sí. He tenido que contratar asistentas para limpiar la casa, porque ella no se ocupa de eso. Se levanta tarde, casi a mediodía, no hace las camas ni pasa el polvo. Como bebe más de la cuenta, muy a menudo se suele despertar anegada en un charco de vómitos. Padece incontinencia, y nunca le da tiempo a llegar al baño. La mayor parte de las veces aparecen charcos de orines en el pasillo, que no se molesta en limpiar. Tengo quejas de la comunidad, por los malos olores. Existen alcantarillas más limpias. Y está claro que las asistentas no quieren quedarse. Dicen que ellas cobran por limpiar pisos, no pocilgas. Y además está el carácter insoportable de mi mujer. Así que la mayor parte de las veces tengo que limpiar yo.

- Pues la única explicación que se me ocurre es que sea multimillonaria y te haya retirado del trabajo.

- Trabajo más que nunca. No tiene un puto duro ni dónde caerse muerta. Come como una lima y tengo que mantenerla, así que no tengo más remedio que trabajar todo lo que aguante para amortizar lo que consume.

- Chico, pues no me lo explico. A ver, ¿dónde está el secreto? ¿Cómo has ido a dar con una mujer así?

- Pues es muy fácil. Tú sabes de mi gran afición a la pesca fluvial, ¿no es así?

- Sí, pero no veo la relación.

- ¡¡Pues que caga unas lombrices, que no hay trucha que se resista!!

----------


## mralonso

Me  encantan los chistes, me toca ejjejej


Chistes de magos

Cual es el colmo de un mago?
Que le desaparezca la nomina

c
Que es peor que le puede pasar a un mago ¿
Que el conejo de su mujer se valla con otro



chistes d informáticos

El profesor de informática a su clase de primero : 
- Y recordad, no entreguéis el trabajo con el diskette grapado...
(Esto paso de verdad...)


Por que los programadores americanos confunden el dia de Navidad 
con Halloween ? 
- Porque DEC 25 = OCT 31



- Has oído hablar del nuevo Cray ? Es tan rápido, tan rápido, tan 
rápido, que sale de un bucle infinito en seis segundos.


En una clase de introducción al C, el profesor estaba explicando las 
partes publicas y privadas de las estructuras (??), cuando se le ocurre decir 
"Nunca nos interesa que nos vean nuestras partes privadas" . Inmediatamente 
la clase se echa a reír, y entonces al profe se le ocurrió decir "Vaya, menos 
mal que esta vez no escribí mal 'partes publicas'". 


Un arquitecto estaba cruzando una ruta un día, cuando un sapo lo llamó y le dijo:
- "Si me besas, me volveré una hermosa princesa".
El se inclinó, tomó el sapo y se lo metió en el bolsillo.
El sapo volvió a hablar, y dijo:
- "Si me besas para que me vuelva una hermosa princesa, me quedaré contigo durante una semana".
El arquitecto sacó el sapo del bolsillo, le sonrió y lo volvió a meter en el bolsillo.
Entonces el sapo gritó:
- "Si me besas y me vuelvo una hermosa princesa, me quedaré contigo y haré CUALQUIER cosa que quieras".
Otra vez el arquitecto sacó el sapo, le sonrió y lo devolvió al bolsillo.
Finalmente el sapo preguntó:
- "¿Qué pasa? Te dije que soy una hermosa princesa, que me quedaré contigo por una semana y haré lo que quieras.
¿Por qué no me besas?"
El arquitecto dijo:
- "Mirá, soy un Arquitecto. No tengo tiempo para mujeres. Pero un sapo que hable: ¡¡eso si que es interesante!!"

Un grupo de prestigiosos cirujanos están charlando y comentando las distintas intervenciones que han realizado. Uno de ellos dice:

- La verdad es que no hay nadie más fácil de operar que los bibliotecarios.

- ¿Por qué?, pregunta el resto.

- Porque cuando uno los abre se encuentra todas las cosas por orden alfabético.
Otro de ellos comenta:

- No es cierto, no hay nadie más fácil de operar que un registrador.

- ¿Por qué?, pregunta el resto.

- Porque cuando los abres te encuentras todo ordenado numéricamente.

Entonces, el tercero, comenta: 

- No es cierto, no hay nadie más fácil de operar que un mecánico.
- ¿Por qué?, pregunta el resto.

- Porque cuando los operas y después ves que te sobran piezas, ellos lo entienden y no se enfadan.



Chistes maxistas (sin ofender luego pondre feministas)

En qué se parecen las tetas de una mujer a un trencito eléctrico?... en que los dos están pensados para los niños, pero son los padres los que siempre están jugando con ellos.


Las 70 cosas que sabe hacer una mujer
69 y barer


chistes feministas 

la diferncia entre un Hombre y un pañuleo ?
husar y tirar

En un pozo de se cae:
-Espiderman 
-El pato donals
-un hombre súper inteligente:
Quien saldrá primero ?

Ninguno.. Todos son personajes ficticios...
by

----------


## ElGranDantón

Todos esos chistes atufan a spam de esos que te llegan a los mails. Podíais ordenarlos un poco, o separarlos con algo, en vez de copiar y pegar...

- Oiga, ¿General Mola?
- Hombre, mola más Capitán General.

----------


## Jorlando

> Todos esos chistes atufan a spam de esos que te llegan a los mails.


Oiga, joven, no confunda la delicadeza aterciopelada de mi prosa con los infumables pastiches a los que se refiere. Mi chiste me fue enviado por un amigo que ahora mismo está en un manicom... esto... en un balneario. Yo lo he pulido un poco nada más. También recibo spam, como todo el mundo, pero suele ser propaganda de viagra, que por cierto, y aclaro aquí de una vez por todas para atajar una serie de rumores que han ido apareciendo por ciertos círculos donde soy muy conocido y, al menos hasta la aparición de dichos rumores, respetado: yo no necesito viagra.

----------


## ElGranDantón

No no, si yo esas explicaciones no las he pedido jeje.

Claro, no me refiero a que todo el mundo lo haya hecho. Pero no me negará(s) que el tema anterior a mi respuesta lo sea..

----------


## Stuard_Marshall

¿que hace el conde vampiro en un tractor?
- Sembrar el panico

Juas Juas Juas!!

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## magikko

El Galeon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gd4WL...eature=related

----------


## masineko

Se encuentran dos en el ascensor:
- ¿a qué piso va?
- Me da igual, si vengo a robar


Dos colegas que se encuentran en la calle
- oye qué es de tu vida, que el otro dia fue tu cumple y no te llamé ni ná, ¿qué te regalaron?
- una minicadena (en bajito)
- ¿cómo?¿por que hablas tan bajo?
- Por que me aprieta


Entra un tío en el telepi con dos mujeres agarradas de la cintura y pide un par de pizzas
- ¿familiares?
- no, son putas pero tienen hambre

----------


## McPincho

La madre que va al médico con su hijo:
-Mire doctor: mi hijo es muy malo, me lo rompe todo, chillam no hace los deberes... dígale usted que me debe hacer caso!
-Haber señora, tumbese en la camilla y ábrase de piernas.
-No si a mí no me pasa nada, es mi hijo.
- Señora es más fácil hacer otro que arreglar éste.

Señor que llega a casa y se encuentra a su hija (46 años y 150 kilos) espatarrada en el sofá "jugando" con el consolador. 
-Pero que haces hija!!!!
-Papa, tengo 46 años, soy soltera y virgen, ¡algo tendré que hacer!
Al dia siguiente llega la hija a casa y se encuentra al padre con una cerveza y el consolador viendo la tele
-¡Que haces Papá!
-Que pasa aquí con mi yerno!

-Papá, papá, tú cuando te muera vas a dar los ojos al banco de ojos?
- Si hombre y los huevos a la flandul!

-Mamá, mámá, me sale sangre del chichi.
-Anda hija! Eso será la regla!
- ¡Que vá! Si solo me meto bolis!

Una mujer acaba de parir, sale la enfermera y le dice al marido: ¡Cuartrillizos, a tenido cuartrillizos! y dice el marido: es que tengo una cañón...
y le contesta la enfermera:
-pues limpiese el cañón que le han salido negros

- Princesa! te invito a un trago de vino.
- No, no puedo me sienta mal en las piernas.
- ¿En las piernas? Que te pasa se te hinchan?
- No se me abren.

- Papá, papá, ¿cómo se hacen los niños?
- Pues mira hijo... esto que tiene tu padre es un camión y lo de mamá es un garaje... pués pap´´a aparca el camión en el garaje y descarga y a los 9 meses nace un niño.
Con esto la noche siguiente aparece el niño en la habitación de los padres cuando éstos estaban en pleno acto, y dice el niño:
- acelera papá, acelera! que te dejas las ruedas fuera!

- ¿Mamá, mamá que haciais tú y papá la otra noche?
- Mira hijo, tu padre tiene mucha barriga, así que algunas noches me siento encima de ella para ver si baja...
- Pues de poco te sirve... porque cuando te vass de casa baja la vecina del quinto, se arrodilla ante papá y la vuelve a hinchar!

Llevan un niño a bautizar y pregunta el cura: ¿como le ponemos?
- Jacinto como su abuelo
- No, no, como le ponemos en la pica, porque no le entra la cabeza!

Familia gallega que el marido va a la mujer y le dice:
-¡María! ¡Si tuvieras 6 tetas no me haría falta la vaca!
- Pues si tu tuvieras 2 p*llas no me haría falta el cura!

-María que tu marido se va a tirar por la ventana!!!
-Dile que le he puesto cuernos no alas!!!

----------


## keko

Llega un clip de Playmovil a un bar y dice:

-“Me pones un ron con Coca-cola?”

-“Si, claro ¿Ron de que marca?”

-“Me da igual, si me lo voy a tirar por la espalda”

----------


## rafael montesinos

EN EL PSICOLOGO.

Pasiente: "Doctor,  tengo un problema....siento como si fuera un perro,
me gustan los huesos, orinar en las farolas, y ladrar."

Doctor: "y ¿hace mucho tiempo que tiene esa sensación?"

Pasiente: "si, bastante,  por lo menos desde que era.......un cachorro".

LE PREGUNTA UN NIÑO A SU PADRE.

Niño:"papa ¿lo extraterrestres son amigos o enemigos?."

Padre: "hijo, ¿a que viene ahora esa pregunta?"

Niño: "Por que he visto llegar un platillo volante, y se han llevado a la abuela"

Padre:"entonces...............¡¡son amigos!!". 


                                                   Salu2.

----------


## Raicon

Esto son dos tontos y le dice uno a otro.

Tonto(1): Si adivinas lo que tengo en la mano te lo regalo.

Tonto(2):¡Un elefante!

Tonto(1): NO VALE LO HAS VISTO

----------


## Raicon

¿Cómo se dice en vasco ninfomana?

Eligoletxorrea

----------


## letang

-Oye Patxi, que te llamo por la cortadora de césped
Aiba la hostia, pues qué bien se te escucha.

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Lo leí hoy antes de entrar a una reunión y a mitad de la reunión me acordé del chiste y me costó bastante aguantarme la risa.   :Lol:

----------


## Ricky Berlin

Un vasco entra en una ferreteria.
- Oye, Iñ_aki, que me dijiste que con esta sierra mecanica podría cortar mil arboles a la hora, pero sólo llego a quinientos.
El dependiente le coge la sierra y mientras dice
- A ver que le pasa... coge y tira de la cuerda, arrancándola. El otro se queda alucinado.
- Oye, Iñ_aki, ¿que es ese ruido ?

----------


## Jorlando

Entra un hombre en una tienda de animales:
-Buos días. ¿Poía deírme el pecio dun lo'ito?
-¿Cómo, el precio de un lorito? Sí, señor, andan sobre 500 Euros.
-Hotia, non, home, non. Dije a mi sob'ino que si apobaba too, le comp'a'ia un lo'ito, pero van mu ca'os. Ya le comp'a'é ot'a cosa.

De repente ve en una jaula un loro pequeñísimo, y pregunta:
-Oiga, ese lo'ito tan esmirrao, que da pea ve'lo, siendo tan peque'o, ¿se'á má ba'ato, non?
-Para nada, caballero. Este loro es una especie muy especial y cuesta casi 2000 Euros.
-Joer, pues ná. Marcho. Buos días.

Según sale, se da de bruces contra una jaula donde hay un loro al que le faltan la mitad de las plumas, tiene el  pico roto, y le falta un ojo.
-Mía, mía, qué lo'ito má feo. Oiga, dío yo, que como está asín de asque'oso, lo da'an mu ba'ato, ¿no?
-Pues se equivoca, caballero. Este loro es de una clase única, quedan muy pocos ejemplares en el mundo, y vale nada menos que 30.000 Euros.
-Hotia, pe'o ¿qué tien eta mie'da lo'ito pa sé tan ca'o, oh?
Se da la vuelta el loro y dice:

-¡¡¡Qué hablo bastante mejor que tú, hijoputa!!!

----------


## zaphod

- Mamá, mamá me se cae la baba

-será "*se me*"

-No, es baba te lo juro.

----------


## Raicon

¿Cómo conseguirías que cincuenta guipuzcuanos se metan en un seiscientos?
Muy sencillo: diceindoles que no caben.

(un saludo a todos los guipuzcuanos, ánimo que solo es un chiste)

----------


## Raicon

Un catalán, asombrado por lo que gasta en comer y en beber su amigo Patxi, de Bilbao, le dice mientras pasea por el puerto de Las Arenas:
-Gastas mucho Patxi en vinos, tapas y comilonas... Con lo que podrías haber ahorrado, te podías haber comprado un yate tan maravilloso como ése que tenemos enfrente.
-Y tu Jordi, ¿No gastas nada en esas cosas?
-Ni un céntimo.
-Entonces, tú ¿Crees que puedes comprarte ese yate?
-Sin lugar a dudas.
-Pues yo creo que no.
-Y ¿Por qué?
-Porque ese yate es mio.

Asiste Patxi a una reunión de ricachones en Marbella, cuando uno de ellos se dirige a el y le dice:
-¡Oye, Patxi!, ¿Tú eres de Bilbao?
-¡No te jode..! ¡Bilbao es mio!

Al cuidador de una nueva plaza de toros guipuzcuana le ha dado por sembrar patatas en el ruedo.
Y eso para qué os preguntaréis.
Porque piensa que le van a crecer patatas bravas.

¿Sabéis por qué en San Sebastián van a poner los semaforos a veinte metros de altura?
Para que no puedan saltárselos los bilbainos.

----------


## Jorlando

Va un tío y se muere:

Moraleja: No Vayas.

----------


## Jorlando

Otro tío, distinto al chiste anterior, se muere, y llega a las puertas del Cielo. Allí le espera San Pedro.

-Buenos días, caballero. ¿En qué puedo serle útil?
-Pues mire, que me acabo de morir, y como es la primera vez, no sé el procedimiento a seguir. ¿Se puede entrar en el Cielo, así, sin más?
-Espere, voy a consultar la lista de fallecidos de hoy. Su nombre, por favor.
-José Aniceto Pérez 
-Veamos, um... pues no lo tengo en la lista. Me temo que no es aquí. ¿Ha probado en el Purgatorio?
-Pues no. Es que no sé cómo se llega.
-Es muy fácil, señor. Usted cierre los ojos, apriete los dientes con fuerza, cierre sus puños, gruña, y cuando abra, ya está allí.

El hombre hace lo que le dicen, cierra los puños, aprieta los dientes, y con los ojos cerrados empieza:
-Grrr, gñññá, arrggrroooaarr. Aummpffrr.
Cuando abre los ojos, se encuentra en una nube. Delante hay una ventanilla donde un ángel le atiende.
-Hola, señor. ¿Desea entrar?
-Es que no sé si me toca aquí. Arriba me han dicho que probase. 
-¿Su nombre?
-José Aniceto Pérez.
El ángel consulta un listado, arruga la nariz, le mira y le dice.
-¡Cuánto lo siento, señor! Su nombre no está en mi lista. Mucho me temo que le ha tocado el infierno.
-Jo, qué marrón. Bueno, pues si tiene que ser así, que sea. ¿Cómo llego?
-Igual que aquí, señor. Cierre los ojos, rechine los dientes, gruña, etc.

De nuevo el hombre a lo suyo:
-Arraarraarrgg. Grrreñññ. Umpppff.
Cuando abre los ojos está a la puerta de lo que parece una mazmorra. En un garito al lado de la puerta, un demonio le saluda:

-Buenos días, señor. ¿Puedo ayudarle en algo?
-Bueno, no sé. He estado arriba y me han dicho que no es allí, y parece ser que me toca aquí.
-Nombre, por favor.
-José Aniceto Pérez, para servirle a usted.
-Pues no le tengo en mi lista, señor.
-Pero no puede ser, o estoy en el Cielo, en el Purgatorio o en el Infierno. Ya me dirá usted.
-¿Ha probado a ir al departamento de Reencarnaciones?
-Hostia, pues no. ¿Cómo llego ahí? Bueno, no me diga, ya lo sé. Gruñendo con los dientes apretados, ¿no?
-Efectivamente, caballero. Veo que domina al procedimiento.

El hombre se pone a gruñir de nuevo.
-Grroaarrg. Grñññá. Aumppff.

Cuando abre los ojos, está a la puerta de una ventanilla, donde otro ángel le atiende.
-Buenas, mire, que me llamo José Aniceto Pérez, y venía a ver si me toca reencarnarme.
-Pues sí, efectivamente. Aquí le tengo. Reencarnación, no cabe duda. Tiene usted que reencarnarse en gallina roja californiana. Y dese prisa que ya va la cosa con retraso.
-¿Y cómo me reencarno yo en eso?
-Pues cierre los ojos, gruña, apriete los dientes y los puños, y ya está. Cuando abra los ojos será usted un hermosa gallina roja californiana.

El hombre empieza otra vez.
-Arrrg. Grrroooarrrg. enngggeñé. Umpppffaf.
Cuando abre los ojos se mira y ve que tiene un hermoso plumaje rojo. Pero no está solo. Una inmensa fila de gallinas delante de él se pierde en la lejanía. Al fondo, un hombre va cogiendo las gallinas de la fila una a una, y les mete un dedo en el culo. Mete algunas en una jaula, y a otras les retuerce el cuello.
-Me cagüen to, pero ¿qué hace ese tío?
La gallina de delante le dice.
-Mire usted, es fácil. Les mete el dedo en el culo para ver si ponen huevos. Si ponen huevos les perdona la vida, y si no ponen huevos, las mata para hacer caldo.
-Hostia, pues sí que va a ser buena. Acabo de reencarnarme y ya tengo la vida en peligro. ¿Y cómo se hace para poner un huevo, oiga?
-Pues es muy fácil. Usted gruña con los ojos cerrados, apriete el pico, apriete las alas contra su cuerpo, y verá cómo asoma el huevo, para que ese tío, cuando le meta el dedo, lo encuentre. Y aprisa, porque esta cola va más rápido de lo que parece.

El hombre, digo la gallina, empieza de nuevo:
-Arrrga, Ummpf. Nada que no hay manera.

La cola sigue avanzando, ya queda poco.
-Grrrrñññá, aumppff. Más fuerte, a ver. Grrrrraaaáaa. Ostras, que no sale el huevo.

Ya es el siguiente.
-Ahora o nunca, con toda mi alma, ahí va: GRRRRÁAAÑÑÑÁ. AUARRRG. UMPPPFFF.

El hombre le coge ya por el pescuezo. Le mete el dedo en el culo.
-ARRRRGA, AUMMMPPFF. IAAAAAHHAMPFAAÁ

De repente nota un zarandeo.




-Pepe, despierta, que te vas a cagar en la cama, hombre.

----------


## Mr Poza

> -Tio! tengo un vecino que esta loco...  a las 5 de la mañana se pone a dar golpes a la pared...
> - Y tu no llamas a la policia?
> - No!
> - Y entonces que haces??
> - Na! Seguir tocando la bateria.


ENHORABUENA STUARD, HACIA MUCHO QUE NO ME REIA TANTO CON UN CHISTE QUE LEIA EN INTERNET!!!!


-Hey Patxi, que el otro día me quisieron violar!!
- ¿¿Y qué hiciste??
-Na, apreté el culo y a la comisaría

----------


## letang

El chiste de la batería a mi también me encantó. Hace unos días en meneame salió una noticia hablando del ruido de los vecinos, puse el chiste y me votaron con 16 positivos hasta un karma de 123 (esto solo lo entenderán quienes frecuenten meneame, jeje).

El que puse antes también me gustó bastante, lo encontré hoy de casualidad en la facultad buscando la expresión "aiba" después de que Ricky me dijera que era euskera.

Bueno Poza, cuéntate algún chiste inglés de esos de humor extraño. xD

----------


## buen_corcel

va una cigueña con un tio de 60 años colgado del pico y el tio le dice:

VENGA... RECONOCE QUE TE HAS PERDIDO!!!


JEJE

----------


## buen_corcel

un matrimonio catalan:

ella: Jordi, llevamos 30 años casados y nunca me has comprado nada...
el: ahh, pero que tu vendes cosas...?

----------


## Mr Poza

A petición de Nano:

Esta un español en un autobus inglés, se baja y le dice al conductor: "Thank you"
Conductor: "Cheers"
Español: "Bless you"

A los ingleses no les hace gracia pero yo me parto.

----------


## ignoto

> A petición de Nano:
> 
> Esta un español en un autobus inglés, se baja y le dice al conductor: "Thank you"
> Conductor: "Cheers"
> Español: "Bless you"
> 
> A los ingleses no les hace gracia pero yo me parto.


Juer, Pablo.
No lo pillo.

------------------------------------------

Un caballero resulta agraciado con 14 millones de euros en la primitiva y se lo dice a su esposa.
Esta, de la impresión, sufre un infarto y muere en el acto.
Al verla morir, el sujeto dice:
"Si cuando uno tiene suerte, tiene suerte".

----------


## Jorlando

> Iniciado por Mr Poza
> 
> A petición de Nano:
> 
> Esta un español en un autobus inglés, se baja y le dice al conductor: "Thank you"
> Conductor: "Cheers"
> Español: "Bless you"
> 
> A los ingleses no les hace gracia pero yo me parto.
> ...


Pues la verdad es que yo tampoco.

----------


## Ayy

jajaja esta bien el chiste xD
pero creo que contado gana mucho mas que escrito aqui
jaja  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Ghod

> Iniciado por ignoto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Iniciado por Mr Poza
> 
> ...


yo tampoco....

 :roll:

----------


## Patito

Supongo que cuando el inglés le contesta "cheers" (pronunciado más o menos como "chis"), el español piensa que el conductor ha estornudado, por lo que le dice lo de "bless you" (como aquí decimos "Jesús!").

Si es eso, acabo de confirmar las dudas que tenía con el sentido del humor que tienen los ingleses...

----------


## Mr Poza

JAJAJA.

Patito lo ha explicado a la perfección. Aquí gracias se puede decir Thank you o cheers(que se pronuncia chiiis). 

Cuando se lo dije al cunductor no le hizo ninguna gracia, y mis amigos se descojonaban. EN FINS...

----------


## Ayy

aaaaa!!!!  jajaja que se lo hiciste al conductor??
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

gracia si que tiene y mas ahora que está explicado, como sigan diciendo que no lo cojen.. 
jaja

----------


## ignoto

Me acaba de venir uno que me contaron en el colegio (si, en tiempos de Franco).

Un mosquito está violando a una elefanta mientras esta se pasea por la playa.

En una de aquellas, un coco le cae en la cabeza (a la elefanta) y esta chilla por la sorpresa.

"¡TWEEEEEEET!"

Al oir el sonido, el sádico del mosquito grita:

"¡Sufre, p**a, sufre!"

----------


## Mr Poza

-María, María, ¿A qué hoy no llevas bragas?
-No, ¿Cómo lo sabes?
-Porque tienes caspa en los zapatos!!

----------


## Ayy

jajaja me lo sabia de otra forma jaja


Y ese tio, muy macho el, que va por la calle, pavoneandose de su virilidad, pensando " yo soy el mas machote de este pais.."   y se cruza un letrero que pone: "Escuela de Machotes"
Decide entrar para criticarles, ya que ahi el mas machote es el, y no pueden con el. Se acerca al secretario, un tio de 1.89, 120 kilos, y cara de pocos amigos "Ey tio mierda, dile aqui al dueño de la escuela que salga, que me voy a cagar en su madre, que aqui el mas macho soy yo!!"
El secretario que se acojona vivo, va corriendo a llamar al dueño. Éste resulta ser el típico leñador de los dibujos animados, con mas espaldas que un equipo de rugby junto, y le dice tranquilamente con una voz de ultratumba " A ver, si es usted tan machote, podra pasar nuestras pruebas de seleccion facilmente verdad¿?"
"digame las pruebas, que se las paso con los ojos cerrados" 
"Muy bien, la prueba primera, prueba de resistencia, tienes que entrar en esa sala, y en menos de 15 minutos, beberte las 15 botellas de tequila que hay, la prueba segunda, prueba de fuerza, es ganar a un pulso a un gorila que esta en la segunda sala, y la tercera, prueba de tener muuuucho estómago, tienes que echarle un polvo a una anciana de 110 años"
"Buah, tiradas las 3, vamos a por ellas"
Total, que el tío entra en la primera sala, y sale a los ¡¡¡10 MINUTOS!!! todas las botellas vacias..
Le meten en la segunda sala, y la cierran no vaya a ser que el gorila se escape. Entonces empiezan a escuchar golpes, gruñidos, carreras, gritos... a los 15 minutos, pensando que el gorila lo está matando, deciden abrir, pero en ese momento aparece el tio, con la camisa rota por todos los lados, y con una sonrisa triunfal en la cara, y grita:
"¿Dónde está la vieja a la que hay que ganar al pulso?" 

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:     creo que se llamaba O'maller el machote..

----------


## ganu

> Me acaba de venir uno que me contaron en el colegio (si, en tiempos de Franco).
> 
> Un mosquito está violando a una elefanta mientras esta se pasea por la playa.
> 
> En una de aquellas, un coco le cae en la cabeza (a la elefanta) y esta chilla por la sorpresa.
> 
> "¡TWEEEEEEET!"
> 
> Al oir el sonido, el sádico del mosquito grita:
> ...


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## gotxi

Le dice un hijo a su madre:
-mama,mama, los pedos pesan.
-no.
-entonces me cagao.

Habian tres amigos que se llamaban Tonto, Nadie y Ninguno.
Tonto va y le dice al policía:
Nadie se cayo al pozo y Ninguno lo esta ayudando.
Entonces el policía le responde:
¿Usted es tonto?
Sí, ¡Mucho gusto!
 :Lol:

----------


## Mago Manè

Un niño de 5 añitos le dice a su madre:-iii Mama, mama de mayor quiero ser p u t o!!!

A eso la madre le da un bofeton y el niño yorando dice:  Pues ya no quiero ser p u t o ahora quiero ser Gufy,  jajajaja :D

----------


## letang

Dos tíos mirando el cartel de una ferretería que ponía:

"ACEROS INOXIDABLES"

Y le pregunta uno al otro:
¿Qué, nos hacemos?

----------


## Mr Poza

Profesor: ¿La M con la O?
Alumnos: MO
Profesor: ¿La T con la O?
Alumnos: TO
Profesor: Ahora todo junto
Alumnos: AMOTO

----------


## ign

- Oye Patxi, el otro día intentaron violarme.

- ¿Y tú que hiciste Aitor?

- ¿Pues qué iba a hacer? ¡Apreté el culo y me lo llevé pa' comisaría!

----------


## magiclaps

Se abre el telón y se ve a Paca metiendo los dedos en un enchufe.

¿Qué película es?

El Amperio contraPaca xDDD

----------


## Ayy

> Profesor: ¿La M con la O?
> Alumnos: MO
> Profesor: ¿La T con la O?
> Alumnos: TO
> Profesor: Ahora todo junto
> Alumnos: AMOTO



Esto salio en la radio el otro dia!! xD
se lo hacian a un mendrugo, que no tenia ni idea de hablar...   y me estuve riendo media hora!!!

----------


## el gran dani

un ingles y un español en u barco.se cae el ingles al agua y empieza.
-help!help!help. a lo que le contesta el español -gel no tengo como no quieras champu 
jeeeje un saludo

----------


## serxu

se ha comentado que copperfield ha violado... ya sabemos como:

sale copperfield y le pide a una espectadora con falda que se suba las bragas y se ponga contra la pared, la espectadora lo hace, entonces copperfield le pregunta, notas como te esto metiendo el dedo? 
la espectadora responde: si
entonces copperfield dice enseñandole las dos manos: magia!


       (si, un poco bestia, lo se)

----------


## The Return of Ricky

A parte del hombre y de la mujer... 
¿Cual es el único animal que puede cambiar de sexo?

...

...

...

...

...

LAS LADILLAS!!!
 :117:

----------


## letang

¿Por qué Dios hizo primero al hombre y luego a la mujer?



Porque no quería que le dijeran cómo tenía que hacer las cosas.   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Mago Gon

Van dos niños a una tienda de chucherias en la que el dependiente esta leyendo un libro muy interesado, en la mejor parte , llega uno de los niños y le dice...
"Señor señor, quiero un caramelito de limón"
Vendedor: De limón? si están en el último estante...ahora moverme...no quieres un chupachus?
"No, quiero un caramelito de limón"
Venderdor: La leche el niño...( se levanta, anda hasta el último estante, sube hasta el último poste y se da cuenta del otro niño)
Vendedor: Ya que estoy aqui, tu no querrás un caramelo de limon no?
Niño 2: No señor.
El vendedor baja con el caramelo, se lo da al primer niño y le cobra, a la que pregunta al segundo
V: Entonces tu que quieres?
N2: ¿yo?
V: si tu
N2 : Yo quiero DOS caramelitos de limón.




 :twisted:

----------


## TxeMa

Se encuentran 2 amigos por la calle y uno le dice al otro


- Recuerdos de Carlos

- Dice.. gracias, gracias

- Oye, recuerdos de Carlos eh!

- Eh.. si gracias!

- Recuerdos de Carlos

- Ya ya.. gracias

- Recuerdos de Carlos!

- Bueno vale ya no?

- Esque me ha dado muchos recuerdos para ti !!!

----------


## EduardoGaleano

Batman a Robin: 

-Oye Robin, mira, he pensado que te voy a dar mi Batmovil.

-¿EN SERIOOOOO :Confused: ? JO BATMAN, MUCHAS GRACIAS DE VER...

-Si si, apunta: 615...

 :Smile1:

----------


## t.barrie

Dos locos se escapan del manicomio y empiezan a correr(como locos) pero dando vueltas al edificio. Dos guardias los ven:
 -Estos que hacen?
 -Dejalos,ya se cansaran.

  Al cabo de una hora:
  -A mi,me sabe mal,vamos a por ellos
 -Vale.

   Los dos guardias empiezan a perseguirlos,y uno de los locos se da cuenta y le dice al otro:
 -Que nos cojen!!!!
 -Tranquilo,llevamos veinte vueltas de ventaja.

----------


## angelilliks

- ¿Y es grave lo mío doctor?
- No, prácticamente nada. Tiene el tumor tan extendido que lo suyo es un cáncer de cuerpo. Vamos a extirpar una oreja que tiene sana y la usaremos como cenicero.
- Todo sea por la zienzia.



-doccc doccc contesta
-dime marti ...te escucho
-me parece que el deloriant tiene un fallo
-¿no estas en el Londres del siglo XIII?
-no se...¿los sajones llevaban camisetas de naranjito?




- Ma.. Marty... m.. me muero....

- Tranquilo Doc, viaje al pasado y te adverti, asi que el chaleco antibalas te salvara.

- Pero que chaleco subnormal, si llevo una americana de lentejuelas!

- Y que culpa tengo yo que entendieses "disco party" cuando escribi claramente "tiroteo con terroristas libios", bastardo desagradecido!

----------


## XeXu

-Doctor, doctor, me duele aquí
-Pues vallase allí
-Doctor, me sigue doliendo...
-¡Doliendo, para ya de seguirla!!!

----------

